# Kein BLASC Update möglich?



## Evandan (17. Januar 2007)

Seit einiger Zeit schon öffnet sich immer ein Windows Ordnerfenster (C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\"Beliebiger User") bei mir wenn ich BLASC updaten will (neue BLASC version suchen...) oder halt die  Message Box (neuere Version erhältlich bla...) mit OK bestätige.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Was tun?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (17. Januar 2007)

Evandan schrieb:


> Seit einiger Zeit schon öffnet sich immer ein Windows Ordnerfenster (C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\"Beliebiger User") bei mir wenn ich BLASC updaten will (neue BLASC version suchen...) oder halt die  Message Box (neuere Version erhältlich bla...) mit OK bestätige.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Zur not kannst Du das auch von Hand machen.

Dafür gehts du in das Verzeichniss

*World of Warcraft\BLASC*
Da löschst du die Datei *BLASC.exe*

Startest die Datei
*BLASCLoader.exe*

Dann müßte es gehen.

Die Datei *BLASC.exe* ist dann wieder da.


----------



## Evandan (17. Januar 2007)

Roran schrieb:


> Zur not kannst Du das auch von Hand machen.
> 
> Dafür gehts du in das Verzeichniss
> 
> ...




Ja das klappt. Danke. Trotzdem würde ich gerne wissen warum immer dieses Fenster aufploppt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evandan (18. Januar 2007)

Problem ist jetzt scheinbar ganz behoben. o_O Kann normal wieder updates abrufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

